# 6 year old grommet edit



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

This is one of my first edits showing my 6 year old on his first 2 days of the 2018 season in NZ.

In 2016 and 2017 he did a few odd days but there was no turning involved, he would just crash into me  5 -> 6 has been a huge progression!

Enjoy:

https://youtu.be/BvsJ2O8sc1U

I'm guessing that as my video is unlisted (but publicly accessible) I can't embed it? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh ya, a couple of years and you will be suck'n hind teat (in swine talk). "old man where u get lost? I been waiting for ya...and about to call the bucket to pick up your pieces" lol


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Spent the whole video............trying to figure out the small "print" on the jacket.................dinosaurs...?..................:grin:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

They're robot dinosaurs ?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> They're robot dinosaurs


Hell's yeah, because everyone knows: robot dinosaurs > dinosaurs > robots


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Is that a covered magic carpet??? That's pretty sweet. Definitely better than me on my first few days. Some days I wish I didn't have so much self-preservation :grin:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah it's covered. That learner area is awesome! You take an elevator down to a valley surrounded by volcanic rock (volcano!), then there are two magic carpets and a chair lift. It's amazing when it isn't crazy busy. We chose good days.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like switch is no problem.

The only thing I can suggest is....
Keep that wrist firm haha

That is all


TT


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

That footage was all on an iPhone 7 so nothing flash! Guess I'll need to work on wrist strengthening...

Yeah the board was set 18 degrees posi posi so pretty good for riding switch which he did accidentally in the vid.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

That's awesome manic. He's going to be good. Love how he just jumps back up. Nice. Good work!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

​


Manicmouse said:


> That footage was all on an iPhone 7 so nothing flash! Guess I'll need to work on wrist strengthening...
> 
> Yeah the board was set 18 degrees posi posi so pretty good for riding switch which he did accidentally in the vid.


Oh I'm just fuckin whit chya manic, that's frickin awesome. 


TT


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking good he will get there

Just wait until they do there own edits. My son Lex at 9 after I got him an action camera


https://youtu.be/v4wbiyvIFvY


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

timmytard said:


> ​
> Oh I'm just fuckin whit chya manic, that's frickin awesome.
> 
> 
> TT


My reply wasn't serious, thought you'd pick up on "wrist strengthening" >



jayb said:


> Looking good he will get there
> 
> Just wait until they do there own edits. My son Lex at 9 after I got him an action camera
> 
> ...


Nice! One day I'll need to get a GoPro on a stick...


----------



## NittanySurfer (Dec 5, 2014)

jayb said:


> Looking good he will get there
> 
> Just wait until they do there own edits. My son Lex at 9 after I got him an action camera
> 
> ...


That's cool. I was thinking of putting our GoPro on my son's helmet because he wants to use it so bad but maybe I will relinquish the selfie stick. I really want to see what his shots look like!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> My reply wasn't serious, thought you'd pick up on "wrist strengthening" >


LOL.

We need a stroker salute emoji thing


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> My reply wasn't serious, thought you'd pick up on "wrist strengthening" >
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! One day I'll need to get a GoPro on a stick...


I just wanted to be clear.

TT


----------

